# Bunny Rabbits



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

Anyone smoked rabbit before? I've got a chance to get a half dozen real cheap.  I'm thinking just treat it like any other meat, but didn't know if anyone had a special rub or formula.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

I'm not sure, but aren't they pretty lean?  I'd put 'em on a spit and grill 'em!  

Ya know?... I was just thinkin', there's about 5 or 6 of them rascals that live out by our shed...I don't think the wifey an' kids would notice if 1 or 2 disappeared...


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 14, 2005)

Rabbit meat is good in spaghetti sauce! :!:


----------



## Shawn White (May 14, 2005)

"Daddy, why does this chicken have four legs?"


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

Yup .. no need for low & slow on them little hoppers. Spice em and sear em!
If the gamey undertone is too much ... soak em in buttermilk overnight next time.


----------



## K Kruger (May 14, 2005)

I like them grilled but I like the smoked meat too. You can marinate them in an oil-based marinade first (they take to fresh herbs, garlic, citrus juices, red or white wines very well) or you can do the drape with bacon thing. They are quite lean.  I wouldn't recommend going past 160 internal.  They do not take very long since they're small. You can also smoke for a short period--say, 30 min to an hour--then use the meat in something else, like a fricassee or a gumbo.


----------



## whitepine (May 14, 2005)

I usually just grill like a chicken leg. I like them better than
chicken actually. Just be careful not to get `em too try. 
Need a fairly strong rub to kill of the game. BBQ sauce
for sure. I`d hop all over it.


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2005)

Holy Smokes. I never thought about smoked or grilled rabbit. I love bunnies fried just like you would a chicken. Now that I think about it it should be great grilled. This is a quantum leap for me. 

You guys talking about wild rabbits that you go out and kill, right? Or, you talking the fat rabbits frozen at the meat store. 

Griff


----------



## txpgapro (May 15, 2005)

These would be fresh from a supplier.


----------



## whitepine (May 15, 2005)

well, I have a buddy who has a farm, but the market works just find.
 =D>


----------



## whitepine (May 15, 2005)

sometimes I`ll marinate in a mix of cider vinegar and a good hot
spice or combo of...cayenne, paprika, fresh black pepp..etc.


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2005)

By the way Pine, I like the pistol/Knob Creek avatar.

Griff


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Rabbit sounded like a good idea so I baked a pie so my neighbor wouldn't make the connection between his missing rabbits and my food.   Afterwards I felt bad so I gave him half.....


----------



## Woodman1 (May 15, 2005)

fricassee or stew those wascally wabbits......hassen pfeffer!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> hassen pfeffer!


Man, that brought back some Chuck Jones memories !

Hmmm... He's over half way there. Dang! 
http://www.savetoby.com/


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's too funny!


----------



## txpgapro (May 15, 2005)

Scotty -  You have entirely way too much free time.  Where did you find that website?  I don't think I'll take those rabbits after all.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

I wish I had free time!
You guys apparently just don't surf for the sick crap that I do!.     

:Edit: Here the recipe he has for *"Hassenpfeffer"*
http://www.savetoby.com/recipes/1.php


----------



## whitepine (May 16, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> By the way Pine, I like the pistol/Knob Creek avatar.
> 
> Griff



As a child I was always taken to the Knob Creek gun shootout.
As an adult I learned to love Knob Creek Bourbon.


----------

